# Skyrim-Weird, Fantastic, and Epic Moments



## Philip Overby (Dec 30, 2011)

I know there is already a thread for characters on Skyrim, but I wanted to start a thread to share information about weird, cool, or epic things you've seen or done in the game.  This is one of those type of games where it seems anything can happen.  I thought of posting blog entries about my adventures, but I thought it would be fun for us to share everything.

Possible SPOILERS below?  (not sure)


One of the weirdest moments I had was when I was near this tower and then suddenly weapons and armor from some dead bandits starting floating up into the sky like some kind of Rapture of the Weapons.  

Also a sabre cat was just sitting in this dude's house.  That was kind of bizarre.

I shot a giant like 50 times in the head.  And he finally died.  Nice!


Share your adventures here!  By the way, I have a default barbarian style Nord character.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 30, 2011)

This is one of the moments that a lot of people have had:

I'm taking down one of the little tower/castles that has bandits in it. I emerge up onto the roof where there are still four or five of them. I kill one, and then I hear a roar - a dragon flies overhead and roasts another bandit. All of them turn to attack the dragon, and I just settle in to watch. Finally, after the dragon lands for the second or third time, the bandit chief manages to kill it - all his fellow are dead. Seconds after the dragon gives up the ghost, my arrow nails the victorious bandit chief in the face and finishes him off. I saunter over to collect the dragon's soul.


----------



## OrionDarkwood (Jan 17, 2012)

So far the weridest momemnt I have had is a dragon flew over and began attacking while I was swimming across a pond. I kept diving under everytime he attacked and would surface and pop him with arrow, spell or shout until he was dead. The dragon fell into the pond and sank I had to follow the corspe to the bottom to get my dragon soul.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Jan 20, 2012)

I've sunk far too many hours into this game than is healthy.  I've died like a fool, triumphed like a Greek God, and sauntered and sundered my way across the land of the Nords in a variety of digital earthly forms.  I prefer playing as a hero, but it seems like my best moments come when I'm being a complete jerk.
For instance, in the Dark Brotherhood mission when you're tasked to kill that noblewoman at her wedding in Solitude, I decided to do so in an unorthodox fashion.  A bonus would be offered if she was killed in the middle of her speech.  So, when she stood on the balcony beside her husband and expressed her gratitude and joy to the gathered crowd, I, stealthed in the sidelines, prepared my silent spell.  A Rage spell, targeting the blushing bride.  Her flowery prose halted mid-word and she flew into a berserk frenzy, assaulting her husband, who savagely returned the assault.  The melee spilled on to the ground, amid the pews and horrified on-lookers, and the city guard joined the fray.  Finally the blood-frenzied bride was put down, butchered by the constabulary and her shell-shocked husband.  I nonchalantly strode away, completely unnoticed, and content as a cat with my assassination.
I returned to the Dark Brotherhood Sanctuary to find my lady boss less than impressed.  Apparently I HADN'T killed her in the middle of her speech, and thus didn't win the bonus.
Thanks for rewarding unorthodox tactics, Bethesda!

I'm not griping, though.  Awesome, freedom-sucking game, flaws and all.


----------



## Argentum (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only just started playing a couple days ago. It's pretty darn cool. In most books or games, I've felt that the dragon wasn't the ultimate evil. The dragons were sub-bosses that you add to your list of kills and titles and then turn to the big boss who's trying to become god. It just feels simpler. I feel like the whole tone is that the dragons are pretty much the greatest enemy one could come up against and it's rather refreshing. I feel so victorious when I kill a dragon. The music, the whole setting makes me wish I could go out there and win my share of glory in battle.


----------



## Arianna (Jan 22, 2012)

The first dragon fight at Helgen Keep was so epic for me. I didn't know what to do at first so I just ran around hoping the other soldiers would kill it. I was a low level and my arrows barley did any damage. He finally landed and I ran up to him with my sword and hacked away until he was dead. 
Now I'm level 42 and I go out searching for dragons and and meet them head on hahaha
The first time I had the cut scene where you hop on their head a slash away I was so happy I almost cried that was epic. Not so  fun when they bite your head off though =/


----------



## Valiant (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the great past time of FusRoDah + Cliff = fun.


----------



## void141 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, so, first of all, SPOILERS ahead. 

I get an optional quest from Dark Brotherhood to kill a certain woman in Windhelm. I go there, break into her house and kill her while her parents are sleeping. After I am done, I am walking the streets of Windhelm and come upon a murder scene. I talk to a guard and tell him I want to help find the murderer. It turns out that the victim is my victim's sister! So I have to go to my crime scene again and talk to the mom! Plus, my dialog option is something along the lines of: "Please, cooperate, I want to find out who killed your daughter."

That was weird.


----------



## Argentum (Jan 25, 2012)

My morals are being corrupted. Well, not really. When I'm in need of food or potions, I resort to robbing everyone blind, churches included. Nothing gives me more entertainment then stealing anything valuable in the building in addition to those lovely wheels of cheese and whatever meat was left out for me.

The first dragon fight was indeed epic. I felt so glorious after that first fight. Every time that special music plays, I know there's a dragon and it still scares me sometimes. I'm not one for running though, I stand in the full blast of the dragon's fire/ice and just hack away at him. Muahaha!

@ Valiant, I never seem to be able to FusRoDah them off a cliff. They don't really stagger either.


----------



## Tamwen (Jan 26, 2012)

My character is a female Nord named Astrid. So imagine my surprise when I get attacked by a couple assassins, loot they're sub-par corpses, and find a letter from Astrid saying to kill Astrid. lolwut?

Also, I completed the Companion quests. When I first became a werewolf, I didn't know what do to. Like, that very first time I turned, in the middle of the night in Whiterun, I stood there for a bit and then figured that I had to go out and kill some people. So I mauled a couple guards before I passed out.

After waking up in the middle of nowhere with Aela, I checked my strategy guide and misread it, thinking it said I had to turn into a werewolf again. I favorited Beast Form and tried to, but it didn't work. I shrugged and moved on.

After finishing that first quest after becoming a werewolf, I quick traveled to Whiterun, ran a couple feet, and then, suddenly, I turned into a werewolf. Broad freaking daylight. Completely out of the blue. I guess the game was like "Oh, you wanted to turn into a werewolf, right? Here you go!" without any thought as to where I was! Everyone freaked out. I freaked out. I ran out of Whiterun and halfway to Windhelm, barely escaping the angry mob. After that, I had a 1000 septim bounty, but I didn't know how to pay it. So I talked to guards over and over, but it never got past "Wait... I know you..." Finally, in the middle of the Witch quest of the Companion line, a bounty hunter hunted me down and got the 1000 septims. It was craziness.

Another little thing happened during the Legion quests. Nothing really dramatic, but later it made me giggle because I could completely imagine my thoughts going through my character's mind. I was desperately trying to find the hidden Imperial camp near Windhelm, but for whatever reason I had to go the long way round, skirting past that one place with all the geysers and hot springs. As I went north, I saw a dragon. At first I was like "Crap... well, I can get past it, right?" Theoretically I could, but I started thinking about how I hadn't really been killing a lot of dragons recently. "Maybe I should go over there... there's a mine there after all... Ugh... _fine_."

Like I said, I could completely see those thoughts going through her head.

Anyway, I went over there and starting shooting arrows at it, but eventually it flew into a more flat area to land. Unfortunately for the dragon, the flat terrain it thought to land on was a giant's camp. And that's when I learned that if I ever have the misfortune to choose whether to fight a dragon or a giant... I choose the giant. That dragon didn't stand a CHANCE! And then I had to slowly inch my way over to get the soul and the stuff. In fact, my brother had to convince me to go back for the stuff because I was convinced the giant would get pissed and kill me...

And THEN, I saw another dragon off in the distance. Again, it was in my way. I thought "Crap... well, might as well..." Turns out it was the end of that first Delphine quest. So then I had to kill a big fancy dragon, talk to Delphine, by that time it was nearly night and I still clearly had a ways to go to get to the Imperial camp. I made it but geez... after that, poor Astrid just needed a drink.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 27, 2012)

Tamwen said:


> a letter from Astrid saying to kill Astrid. lolwut?


Possible explanation: Your Astrid is a few minutes younger than the other Astrid. She wants you killed so you'll stop receiving her birthday presents in the mail, since the packages are simply addressed "to Astrid" and there are only two Astrids in the world.

Actual explanation: Your Astrid has multiple personality. The other personality's trying to kill the other Astrid because it turns out that she's/you're born in a different timezone, which means she's/you're older than Other-Astrid. So Your-Astrid's-Other-Personality is trying to have Other-Astrid killed, but the assassins mistakenly went after You-Astrid.

I think that clears up the confusion.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 27, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Possible explanation: Your Astrid is a few minutes younger than the other Astrid. She wants you killed so you'll stop receiving her birthday presents in the mail, since the packages are simply addressed "to Astrid" and there are only two Astrids in the world.
> 
> Actual explanation: Your Astrid has multiple personality. The other personality's trying to kill the other Astrid because it turns out that she's/you're born in a different timezone, which means she's/you're older than Other-Astrid. So Your-Astrid's-Other-Personality is trying to have Other-Astrid killed, but the assassins mistakenly went after You-Astrid.
> 
> I think that clears up the confusion.




Oh-ho! Yes...absolutely! _Now_ I finally understand what Einstein was talking about. E=MC[SUP]2[/SUP] indeed. Thank you sir!


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Jan 28, 2012)

Favourite moment- Got my master destruction spell, headed to the nearest inn, and, er, _tested_ my shiny new spell. Second favourite moment, remembering that I had been given a thunder storm shout from the main quest, letting it loose over Whiterun, and chasing the townspeople down with fireballs and incinerate. And yes, I do realise I seem to have an unhealthy liking of killing innocents... I always reload to bring them back to life though, so I'd say it's perfectly moral...


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 29, 2012)

Just had a fun little moment:

Playing a super sneaky character who specializes in backstabbing and poisons - so I don't handle the really, really beefy enemies as well. If it takes me more than two hits, I might be in trouble.

I was in one of the cairns where you're fighting higher-level draugr, and got into trouble fighting a Wight. I was dashing about, using all my poisons, but still only got the thing down to about half health. I ran away to buy some time and consider my options. 

Then I remember that I had passed a big, three-story chamber with a row of those swinging blade traps. I led the Draugr Wight back to it and used my shield bash to knock it off a high balcony. The fall hurt it pretty bad, and when it came back up I caught it in the traps and finished it off. 

Fun Fact: I think the draugr knew not to enter the path when the traps were activated. i had to turn them off and back on again to get the Draugr to step into them.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm, any moment fighting a dragon or bandit camp with my fellowship of me, a follower, two dremora lords, and Odahviing (minus Shadowmere who I accidentally crippled with marked for death shout). It's my favourite thing to do - just wander around and do random stuff. Some fun usually comes out of it. 

Fighting ancient dragons is also fun, and can be a challenge depending on how many followers I have with me, which is usually none, the ancients seem to turn up the most when I'm not prepared for them.


----------



## kadenaz (Mar 17, 2012)

A guard attacks you, you shoot an arrow in the middle of his eye and he keeps fighting. True dedition there XD


----------



## kadenaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Bow shot - arrow in the eye - bartender keeps attacking me XD


----------



## Shockley (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing of note that happened in my game was fighting two dragons at once. Twice.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 25, 2012)

Here's some weird things that have happened to me:

One time I was walking around and then fast-traveled to Riften. After all the loading and I was there, a Necromancer spawned with me and began attacking everybody XD

I was a werewolf the other day and I was fighting a bunch of Dragurs. They shouted at me with unrelenting force and i fell on the ground. But then my camera angle changed to in front of me instead of behind me and my character was stuck on the floor but i could move and around.

I killed a elf one time but his body didn't fall down and die, he just keeps walking forward into a wall. I can still search his corpse. Dead Man Walking lol

And also if you take Kimilek's supplies and Drop them in the air, they wont fall down. So what I would do is look down, jump, drop them, land on them, jump again and while in the air pick them up and drop them again. I did this many many times and was really high up in the clouds!


----------



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

I used to play Skyrim. Then I took an arrow to the knee.

Anyway, I made a new thief character. One of my companions was killed. Later, I was with a new companion and we ran past her body and the new guy says "oh...what happened?" I thought that was kind of funny. He sounded worried.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (May 28, 2012)

Been playing this game for a while now. It is _pure crack_.

I spent something like a straight RL week just hunting furs and making leather bracers.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 29, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I used to play Skyrim. Then I took an arrow to the knee.
> 
> Anyway, I made a new thief character. One of my companions was killed. Later, I was with a new companion and we ran past her body and the new guy says "oh...what happened?" I thought that was kind of funny. He sounded worried.



lol That's pretty funny.


----------



## Linnorm (Jun 5, 2012)

What about the mammoths that jump 25 feet in the air?


----------



## Chilari (Jun 6, 2012)

I fast travelled to a Stormcloak camp at one point. There were these two horses, one on top of the other but facing to the first horse's left, so he's like sitting on the other horse. But then he vanished with a whiny. A moment later, there was another neigh, and I turned around and next to the original horse is the vanished one, dead on his side on the ground. The Stormcloaks seemed unfazed.

I have also spotted the infamous flying horse. Zipping around with a rider on its back, faster than I could keep the camera on him.

One time a dragon attacked some mammoths. It killed one, then I killed it with some arrows (that character was mainly war axe weilding) then when I went to collect the soul and loot, the mammoths attacked me (maybe I hit one of them with the arrows by accident). Those things are tough! Had to drink a few potions to not die.

I've also had the glitch where a dead dragon gives no soul. I kept hitting it, walking through it, using spells on it, looting it etc, but it wouldn't give me its soul. I guess it must have been a ginger dragon...


----------



## Linnorm (Jun 7, 2012)

Chilari said:


> I fast travelled to a Stormcloak camp at one point. There were these two horses, one on top of the other but facing to the first horse's left, so he's like sitting on the other horse. But then he vanished with a whiny. A moment later, there was another neigh, and I turned around and next to the original horse is the vanished one, dead on his side on the ground. The Stormcloaks seemed unfazed.
> 
> I have also spotted the infamous flying horse. Zipping around with a rider on its back, faster than I could keep the camera on him.
> 
> ...



GINGER dragon??  Isn't the term 'ginger' supposed to be a reference to those few of us who are extraordinarily blessed with red hair?  If so, then I take umbrage.  UMBRAGE, I say!!

I've occasioned to the dragons attacking mammoths, and then getting waxed by the giant.  P***y dragon.  I tried attacking a giant, and he went Mark McGwire on my dumb ass--knocked me into the next Hold!


----------



## Endymion (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahahahahhahaha! Ginger dragon. . Good one.


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 16, 2012)

For some reason my husband and shadowmere don't get along. I kid you not, when ever I take them both adventuring they always start attacking each other, and then I have to break them up. It's like Shadowmere just looks at Him the wrong way and things just become chaotic.


----------



## Ameronis (Sep 10, 2012)

A weird moment for me was when I was casually leaving Whiterun to look for new adventures to embark on, and once the game had finished loading as I stepped out of the gate, a dragon skeleton materialised out of nowhere and fell on top of me, half stuck inside the walls. It was quite startling to say the least! Neither of the two guards or my follower seemed to be bothered by the occurrence though. Unfortunately the skeleton didn't come with a soul or any loot though. I thought that it was just a temporary glitch, but the skeleton remained there every time I came back to Whiterun for the rest of the play session.

Nothing is more annoying than being in a tavern or a house and trying to speak to someone, and either they're moving and you're trying to keep the camera on them, or worse; you mouse slips slightly, and you end up pressing the interact button on something other than them, like something as simple as an apple which you then end up stealing. Everyone in the room goes ballistic and tries to murder you with no mercy. Having 15 people hunt you down over an accidentally swiped piece of bread is just a tad excessive I think...


----------

